# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  CEO Asus: ZenFone 3 sẽ dùng cổng USB-C, muốn đi trước đối thủ nhưng không gay gắt như Apple

## tienhuy111

CEO Jonney Shih mới đây đã xác nhận rằng Asus sẽ đem cổng *USB-C* lên thế hệ *ZenFone 3* mới. Khi được hỏi vì sao không triển khai cổng kết nối này ngay trong năm nay với ZenFone 2, Shih nói: "Bạn cũng biết đấy, bây giờ là do chi phí. Với ZenFone, từng cent một đều quan trọng. Tuy nhiên, chúng tôi không chỉ nghĩ đến chi phí. Chúng tôi luôn nghĩ song song về giá và cả giá trị mà nó có thể mang lại. Nói thẳng ra chỉ là vấn đề thời gian mà thôi." Ông cũng chia sẻ rằng Asus muốn đi trước một bước so với những đối thủ khác khi nói về mặt công nghệ. "Nhưng nếu bạn đi quá xa, đôi khi nó sẽ là thảm họa. Đó chính là chiến lược của chúng tôi. Chúng tôi không giống Apple. Apple luôn muốn dẫn đầu theo một cách rất gay gắt. Chúng tôi cũng muốn gay gắt hơn so với đối thủ, nhưng đôi lúc cũng phải thực tế một chút".


​
Apple là một trong những hãng đầu tiên đưa USB-C vào một sản phẩm thương mại có bán trên thị trường. Theo sau đó đến lượt OnePlus đưa cổng này lên smartphone của mình, mới đây thì có Google với Nexus 5X và 6P. Android Marshmallow 6.0 cũng đã mặc định hỗ trợ cho USB-C nên việc Asus đem cổng này lên ZenFone 3 là điều hoàn toàn hợp lý.
*Nguồn : tinhte*​

----------


## vietnamtui11

*Trả lời: CEO Asus: ZenFone 3 sẽ dùng cổng USB-C, muốn đi trước đối thủ nhưng không gay gắt như Apple*

Thiết kế của zenfone 2 đã cải tiến vượt bật so với zenfone 1, thì ở dòng zenfone 3 này ko bjk máy sẽ có thiết kế ra sao nữa, có vẻ như nhiều khả năng máy được trang bị ram tới 3 GB thì phải

----------


## myhanh2365

*Trả lời: CEO Asus: ZenFone 3 sẽ dùng cổng USB-C, muốn đi trước đối thủ nhưng không gay gắt như Apple*

Smartphone dạo này ra đời như mưa, chắc đỡ ko nổi quá

----------

